# Dilemma....Transfer today or leave to Blast. Stage



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Dear Peter, I wonder if you can help me. I'm in a real fluster here at home.

I was aware that I would have to make this choice, but now that it has come I'm so confused and scared to make the wrong decision.

I had egg collection on Monday, and to cut a long story short ended up with 13 embryo's. The theory was that if on Thursday (today) there were 2 clear leaders then we would transfer those, otherwise we would leave them to try to go to Blastocyst.

However, having called the lab this morning, they have advised that I do indeed leave them until saturday and see if they reach blastocyst. Now I am left with the decision and the fear that we may end up with nothing to transfer.

This is what we have as of 9am this morning : 2: 8 cells, 1: 7 cell, 5: 6 cells ,2: 5 cells and 3: 4 cells

What would you do ? I am waiting for the Doctor to call me back, so am hoping she can shed some light on the situation, but until then I am at home fretting as I just don't have a clue...

Are the two 8 cells not worth transfering, or is it the opposite and they are showing signs of division so we should risk it..........

Sorry, I'm sounding panicky aren't i ?!! 

I would appreciate your advice hugely.

Many thanks

Victoria


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Victoria

I am in no way intending to give you a medical opinion but I would have thought you have a nice collection of embies there, it would be worth taking them to blast.

You will probably have some to freeze as well.

On our last cycle we took 6 defrosted 2-day embryos on to blastocyst, and 3 made it. You have twice that amount, and they are fresh!

You do have to accept the risk but I would say it was extremely low in your case?

Hope your clinic can put your mind at rest.

Love Vicky xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

oh Victoria


I hope you are ok and you have reached your decision. Not an easy one at all as Blasts still leave you with no gurarentees do they?

Let me know what the long story was i am intrigued!

Good luck

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for your responses girls, I really appreciate the support.

Well....we have decided, along with our consultant, to leave them to hopefully go to Blastocyst.

I hope this is the right decision, but I feel we have to give ourselves the best possible chance of a positive outcome....so I THINK we have done the right thing.........

We will just have to wait and see, but I still remain optimistic that we WILL get there in the end........

I am going to call in the morning to see how they are doing, and just pray that they continue dividing. It really will be heartbreaking to have gone through all this only to have nothing to transfer. Especially after we went through having nothing to transfer in our recent FET cycle..........

So, fingers crossed we will be able to have a transfer on Saturday.........

Lou - how are you doing ? What stage are you at ? Are you feeling more positive or cautiously optimistic at least ? I hope so !

Keep in touch, I am always wondering about you and hoping you are well

Lots of love to you, girls. 

Victoria x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Victoria I will IM you xxxx


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

I am in the chat room if you fancy coming in !


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Victoria said:


> Dear Peter, I wonder if you can help me. I'm in a real fluster here at home.
> 
> I was aware that I would have to make this choice, but now that it has come I'm so confused and scared to make the wrong decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Peter, does that mean that by looking at my embryo's as they are today, that you think maybe they aren't strong enough to make it til Blastocyst?

I wasn't sure what to make of your message you see.

Thanks again

Victoria


----------



## H (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi Victoria
Thought Id just chip in here if you dont mind, again not trying to give you any medical reasons behind this but I realise you must be stressing out about this I know I was when we were in the same position.
Your embies sound very good and strong to have got that far so Im sure that you will get some that are successful.
We were in the same position on our last try and we decided not to wait but thats not to say that that was the right decision its just the one that we took because our clinic recommended that. They told us we had some good embies (similar to yours) so why not go ahead anyway which we did and thankfully it worked.
I personally think that your clinic would have advised you if they thought the embies werent likely to make it to blasts. Obviously by the %rates you may not get all of them but as they say you only need that magic 1
Wishing you loads of luck I hope they continue to move along nicely and you get a lovely blast put back with you

Love H x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Victoria said:


> Peter, does that mean that by looking at my embryo's as they are today, that you think maybe they aren't strong enough to make it til Blastocyst?
> 
> I wasn't sure what to make of your message you see.
> 
> ...


It's difficult/impossible to say without actually seeing the embryos. From what you have reported I would say that your embryos stand a good chance of reaching blastocyst stage although as I said earlier there is always a risk of getting nothing with this technique.

We only transfer blastocysts in my clinic in Canada and the pregnancy rate is very high.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thank you so much for your advice Peter, it is really appreciated.
Fingers crossed, we will find out tomorrow morning...
Vx


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

We have been told that they would like to do a transfer tomorrow morning.....
I'm upset as I guess this is bad news....but I really don't know.
We have 3 that are still showing signs of division, one more likely than the others I am told.
However, if Day 5 should be the day of transfer, then why are we being told to wait until Day 6 ?

Will this ever end..........I'm back to feeling very tearful and despondent, I just never knew it was going to be this hard.

I'll stop writing as I'll only get emotional and end up posting something I later look back on with embarassment.........

Victoria x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi victoria 
just wanted to give a big ^group^ i know things can get hard but you have embros and thats great i am hoping to do blast next time for the first time fet i hope all goes well for you and you are in my prayers xxxx
love lilly


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Victoria,

I too have recently been throught the same.

I had 7 embryos fertilised through ICSI. In my heart I wanted to take them further than before. They only ever got to having 2 at 3cell on transfer on day2. 

My gut feeling was to transfer as late as poss to see which ones made the further progress as these would be the stronger ones.

On day 5 I had 2 blastocycsts for transferring and one that I could freeze. To go throught that was just as agonising as the 2ww. 

I fully understand how you are feeling. Its is AWFUL.
You have got this far. You are doing so well emotionally - just hang in there a little while longer. They are dividing nicely by the sounds of it and tomorrow they should be at blastocyst stage. You have 3 that are doing extremely well. 

Wishing you all the luck and sending you a big hug.
Best of luck for transfer tomorrow. Will keep looking.
Love
Gwyn


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Victoria,

Hope you're now feeling better, with a couple of healthy blastocysts snuggling up!!

We had similar results to yours on our last cycle, Eleven embies which we took to day 5, and had 2 transferred. It is all so emotional, and I also found it difficult after transfer because you have to go from daily updates to nothing until your hpt, which is a real nightmare. Try to keep busy and focus your mind on thinking those embies into thriving mini-babies!!

Best of luck.

Trish xx


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks girls, you are all very kind to write notes when you have your own lives to be getting on with !
I do really really appreciate it.

Well, they called this morning, only one has made it to the necessary stage so they will transfer that today at 9.45am.

I'm pleased we have something to transfer, well MORE than pleased ! But I do also wonder why only 1 out of the 13 made it this far if supposedly at 29 my only problem is a tubal one (ectopic last year, born with just one tube/ovary).....................

HOWEVER, I can't focus on that now - lets see if this one little darling makes it, I pray so much that it does.

Thank you again girls for helping to put my mind at rest and I will of course keep you posted.

Thinking of all of you,

Victoria xx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Victoria,

Just want to send you a big hug for transfer today.

I too am at The Lister. have you had all your treatment there? What do you think of them and who do you see.

I was told that this is the chance of going to blastos and that the others may not have made it anyway if they had been transferred earlier. Who knows. This rollercoaster is a game of chance and you have done your best. They say it only takes one. And you have one very healthy embie. 

There is a good success rate on transfer on day 5/6.

Well off to fertility tree soon so will say a word or two for everyone on this site. (I'll give anything a go now)!!

Take it easy 
Love
Gwyn


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Victoria

Sorry tohear of all the ups and downs but also spleased to hear you have got a blast to transfer. Excellent!!!

As far as your embryo quality goes please remember that these embryos are being grown in an un natural enviroment and this does not mean that your embryo quality is no good. I personally have been told that a lot of it comes down to the experience of the lab etc and does not nec mean the embies would have not carried on etc it this was not IVF. We sjhould all remember The Lister has only been doing this a couple of months and they are still in the early stages and have no data etc for success rates.

The main thing is you have an excellent blastocyst to transfer and you must focus on this. It only takes one and it is definatly made of strong stuff!!!  Im sure this will be the one for you both.

Tons of luck, remember I have a good feeling for you 

Lou xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi victoria 
sorry only one made it but blast is great well done i hope all goes well for you and you get pg you are in my prayers and thoughts good luck 
love lilly xxx


----------

